# Faltrad Edelweiss R3



## maikinet (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Faltrad / Klapprad. Nun bin ich auf ebay auf ein günstiges Angebot gestoßen.

Es handelt sich um ein Klapprad von der Firma Point Bike. Modell Edelweiss R3.

Edelweiss R3

Was sagt ihr dazu? Was haltet ihr davon?

Gruß der Bikepirat


----------



## bmxpimp (15. Juli 2009)

ai,pirat
das bike find ich jut.
is aber nicht zum jumpen gut......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

